# vesafb in virtualbox drawing off screen

## Altezza2k2

i just installed gentoo in virtualbox and am trying to use vesafb for a framebuffer.  the framebuffer loads ok but the screen draws so that i can only see half of it, the other half is below the "monitor".  as soon as the boot reaches the "setting user font" it starts to draw below the view monitor area.  ive tried many differant modes and they all give the same result.  here is the line from my grub.conf

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=311
```

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *Altezza2k2 wrote:*   

> i just installed gentoo in virtualbox and am trying to use vesafb for a framebuffer.  the framebuffer loads ok but the screen draws so that i can only see half of it, the other half is below the "monitor".  as soon as the boot reaches the "setting user font" it starts to draw below the view monitor area.  ive tried many differant modes and they all give the same result.  here is the line from my grub.conf
> 
> ```
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=311
> ```
> ...

 

Last time I did this, the video parameter wasn't necessary.  Could that be confusing things?

----------

## faleev

I have the same problem as described by the author of the first post. Are any solutions or advices?

----------

